# Francis Francis X1



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've had my Francis Francis X1 for 11 months and, so far, have been more than happy with. Unfortunately the temperature gauge has stopped working and its impossible to tell whether the coffee or milk is at the right temperature. Has anyone has the same fault and, if so, what the low down on Eurofood Brands customer service?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Sandy

With a bit of luck your machine may be in the warranty period and I would recommend contacting the retailer / supplier you bought this from and seek their advice on who to contact / how to contact the warranty provider.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Glenn,

I contacted EFB who have been very helpful. My machine was returned to them on 4 Dec and they have told me to expect my machine to be delivered back to me on 5 January! Can you imagine, no coffee machine for a month especially over Christmas & New Year. I just wondered whether anyone had experienced this slow turnaround or whether I am expecting too much??!!

Thanks

Sandra


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

On the surface that seems like an awfully long time to me.

I would have expected 2-3 weeks but as xmas is in the mix then 4-5 weeks is not unexpected.

That said, I normally get machines serviced by a technician (with a same day service) as they are out of warranty.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just thought I would update everyone. EFB turned up trumps and whilst they quoted having my X1 for a month, it actually turned out to be 10 days, so I had my machine back in time for Christmas.

I have read many reviews about different machines but I have to say I am really pleased with my Francis Francis X1. I have invested in a Dualit Burr Grinder and buy coffee beans to grind fresh.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good news that you were not without a coffee machine over the festive period.

My coffee consumption increased over that time too, due to the fact I was home for longer periods (despite working from home a few days of the week anyway).

Are you buying beans from a supermarket or from an online retailer?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Glenn

I have been buying beans from my local Costa and grinding at home. I have not managed to take the plunge and buy online yet.


----------

